# Growling at Feeding Time...



## Farmer Steve (Apr 17, 2011)

When I feed my rabbit her pellet food she gets really aggressive, growls, and nips me. She even charges at me as soon as she knows I have a handful of pellets. This behavior is only happening recently though. I've only had her since Christmas, but since then she's pretty much bonded to me. I know she feels comfortable around me. She's a great rabbit, but is there any way I can deter this behavior?


----------



## Ponyta (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't know what others will have to say, but I've dealt with dogs who've been food aggressive before. All you do is hand feed them, food in your palm, palm up. The only way they get the food is if they take it nicely. I don't know how you would translate that into bunny food aggression, though. I've seen some people clicker training their rabbits and using their meals for rewards, so you could even try that. 

By chance are you rustling the bag before feeding time? Is it possible that you could remove her from her cage or pen, put the food in and then put her in her cage?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 18, 2011)

I usually ignore the grunting as it's a territorial/dominance thing, but the biting is troublesome. The first question is whether it's nipping or biting. Nipping pinches the skin but doesn't do any real damage. Biting can be painful and bloody. Usually in the past if I have had one get too cage aggressive, I treat them like an Alpha rabbit would and pin them when they would bite. Usually only had to do it a few times as you need to be able to reach in without getting bit and attacked--cleaning, feeding, etc. Finally, is your bunny neutered? That helps moderate their behavior immensely.


----------



## Farmer Steve (Apr 18, 2011)

As soon as I open the closet I keep the food in, she jumps in her cage if she already isn't there, pokes out her head, and looks for my hand to bite. I'm sure I can grab the bowl before I open the closet or whatever. I'm more concerned about what is the cause for all this. She's definitely not starving. I dunno?


----------



## Farmer Steve (Apr 18, 2011)

So far no blood, but it does not feel good. It's not a "hey whatsup buddy" bite. They're angry bites. I believe the only reason I haven't needed a band-aid is that I tend to jerk my hand away before she can sink-in.


----------



## Ponyta (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm sorry, I don't know what to tell you.

But I do find it hilarious that her name is Nibbles. >.<


----------



## Farmer Steve (Apr 18, 2011)

I admit it is pretty ironic. :rollseyes


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 18, 2011)

I assume you are still giving her the pellets even though she is acting this way? This is really just rewarding the behaviour. You need to stop the reward and even add something she doesn't like. I would not give her the pellets when she acts that way, if she has hay/veggies she isn't going to starve. You can sit near the cage with the pellets until she calms down, then give her some. A stern No can help as well so she knows that it is not acceptable behaviour. If she gets aggressive again, take them away. If you are consistent, she should stop the behaviour as she is not getting what she wants. 

Rabbits do take advantage of us and we do let them get away with it. You do need to teach them that some behaviour is not good and some is. 

Wearing heavy gloves when you do go into the cage can help. If she does attack, you don't feel it as much which means you can keep your hand in there. This helps with cage aggression as they figure out that attacking you won't get them what they want (you out of the cage).


----------



## Farmer Steve (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks that's good advice. I have experience w/ dogs, but rabbits are so different in so many ways. And I just don't know sometimes... I love this animal, but I don't speak rabbit.


----------



## Eli (Apr 18, 2011)

Sounds like you need to show her who is boss. Pinning her a few times firmly does help aggressive behavior. And Nancy is definitely right about the spaying. Sexual maturity not only leads to a more territorial rabbit, she is also extremely vulnerable to getting uterine cancer and UTIs. Spay spay spay = yay Yay YAY!


----------



## Farmer Steve (Apr 20, 2011)

She just bit the crap out of me... I'm not sure what I'm going to do. I have a four year old daughter, and I will not have an animal in my home that I'm afraid of. From what I've read, most of you seem to have docile rabbits. From day one this bunny has been hyper, but now the aggression is getting to be too much. I don't have $500 to spend on spaying right now. So... I don't know. I'l try pinning her AGAIN, but if that doesn't work...


----------



## Farmer Steve (Apr 20, 2011)

uggg... That was the pain talking. I need to be a little more patient w/ Nibbles I guess. This bunny is such an enigma for me. ullhair:


----------



## Cheyrul (Apr 20, 2011)

When Beelzebunny was aggressive like that,I would sit in front of her cage, with the door open and let her come to me. I would have greens, fresh parsley, etc. when she would come out, I would scratch her nose and she loved that. If she did come out, I would take a long piece of hay and stick it in front of her, it was like a game, she would nip it off and toss. She would also toss pine cones and twigs at me, I would hand them back (cautiously cause she was vicious at times) and she would toss it at me again, it seemed to be a game. I would only give her fresh pellets,water and hay once she left the cage. 

Beelza was particularly nasty when she was pregnant. She was radically calmer once she had her kits. She was a nasty thing in the beginning, my 6 y/o son named her Cutie, because she was so foul, my dh renamed her Beelzebunny after some devil or something, beelzbub. I loved her dearly and felt I earned her love and respect in the short time I had her.


----------



## Cheyrul (Apr 20, 2011)

oh, there was times she left huge cuts and bruises, at least once, I should have gotten stitches.


----------



## Eli (Apr 20, 2011)

Farmer Steve wrote:


> I'l try pinning her AGAIN, but if that doesn't work...



I don't think it's a good idea with her. It is not a behavioral problem, in this case. It is a hormone problem.

Bubbles is about 5 months old now and waiting 1 more month before she gets spayed. She has already begun to exhibit mood swings, although she's still a doll. She grunts more now and nipped me lightly today when I tried to remove her from digging a corner in the bathroom. She is trying to build a nest since she is experiencing a false pregnancy by Eli. 

Eli is a shelter bunny who initially would paw and growl whenever I reached for him. I realized the reason was because he was scared. His history was that he came from a home where 2 other male bunnies were caged with him and they were not kind to him. He must have had his food stolen many times and gotten nipped for all sorts of things. It was natural for him to defend constantly. But after I hand-fed him and showed him I meant to pet him rather than hurt him, he has changed dramatically over a month. He does not paw or growl at me anymore. However, he is neutered.

Perhaps you can call the local shelter and ask for recommendations on an affordable vet near you who is experienced with rabbits and save up slowly for the spaying. Spaying female rabbits is so important. Females are extremely prone to uterine cancer and UTIs. Once it passes the 2 year mark, it may be too late. Get her spayed when you can. My local shelter found me a much cheaper deal from a very experienced vet nearby.


----------



## Farmer Steve (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks guys. I've decided to find a vet to get her spayed. I really want to keep nibs. She's a great animal with a great personality, and she's one of the family. I didn't want her at all when she was given to my daughter for Christmas (by my idiot brother-in-law... without asking), but I love that rabbit now. (I think more than my daughter) Thank you for sharing your experiences with me. I don't feel like Nibs is so different. She's a little better today anyway.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Apr 21, 2011)

how old is she? Part of the aggression may be hormons. You stated she needs fixed so if she's at an age where she feels SHE NEEDS bred, this will make some tempers fly.but you relaly need to crack down on it because it's not an excuse. I've too many brood does over the years to count, and none of them behaved in such a mannor. But you can't show them you're afraid of them.

I would feed her elsewhere. Forget feeding her in the cage. Leave her bowl outside the cage in YOUR territory. 

And to make it easier on you now, if you can pick her up and carry her with no problem. Carry her around while your getting food and stuff. This will totally throw her off from her normal routine. If after you get feed if she's trying to get out of your arms hold her, and keep her held until she calms down. Being calm is what you're looking to do, her reward for doing so will be to get her feed.


----------



## Dulmit (Apr 21, 2011)

For the spaying check with local bunny rescues. Some do low cost spay / alterings and if they don't they will probably know a good vet. Plus if the shelter sends their bunnies there then the vet has probably done TONS of rabbits so they have the experience. I thought I paid a small mint at $150 for my girl, but even then the money goes to a shelter.


----------



## tamsin (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry, just to clarify, she's biting you when you put your hand in her cage to fill/pick up the bowl?

That's pretty classic territorial girl behaviour. It's great your planning to spay her in future and that should help a lot. In the mean time, the best option is to avoid creating the situation where the aggression occurs.

For example, you could fill up a bowl, put it down outside the cage, then let her out to eat. Or if you want to bowl in the cage, call her out give her a small amount of food to distract her and then fill the bowl in the cage.

Taking away the bowl is another option, you could replace it by scattering the food so that she doesn't have a particular spot to be aggressive over.

The important thing is breaking the current routine you have and making sure aggression never gets her what she wants.

I would also warn your daughter about putting her hands in the cage generally. Any aggression is most likely to take place there and calling her out of the cage should help avoid problems.


----------



## Farmer Steve (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks again everyone. I've changed the routine around a little bit. She now gets fed outside the cage, mostly. I like the idea about picking her up, but she's always hated being picked up... to the point of fighting for her life. I may start feeding her on the hardwood floors. She always to stay on the rug or the carpet in my daughter's room. She feels more at ease if she can bound away quickly... she peels out on the hardwood (no traction). I don't like the idea of pinning her anymore. She is just more afraid of me, and it doesn't seem to do any good. I'm realizing it's not going to be a quick fix... I am hoping spaying her does some good though. Thanks again everyone for the advise. It's much appreciated.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Apr 22, 2011)

Honestly you have to stop being afraid of her and make sure she knows who is boss. Make it a routine to hold her for like 20 minutes at some point in the day. Get a carrot and let her eat it in your lap after she calms a bit. She's a pet, not a boss. The carrot acts as a reward for her calming down. You can't squeeze the rabbit to make her settle but there are holding techniques to make her sit in your lap without squishing her. She'll have to learn to behave. You wouldn't want a dog or something else that wouldn't listen to you.


----------



## Farmer Steve (Apr 23, 2011)

I agree, but holding her just makes her run from me for two days, and she's every bit as aggressive as before. It may have even made her more so. I'm not sure pinning her down is the answer... maybe I'm wrong. I'm certainly no expert on rabbits, but w/ Nibs, she doesn't ever calm down... I could pin her for a week, and the whole time she'd look up at me w/ that, "I'm gonna rip off that finger of yours!" look... and then try the instant I let her up. So, far I've changed up where I feed her to make her uncomfortable. If she gets aggressive, she doesn't eat, and when she chargess at me I put my finger right between her eyes and say, "NO!" I don't know if it's doing a ton of good yet, but I hope it does. Thank you for your response, though. It's much appreciated.


----------



## Eli (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm so happy for you and Nibs, Farmer Steve!

Yes, definitely check with the local shelter for good pricing.

Please read this site to get all the information you need to make sure Nibbles returns home to you safely from the vet:

http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/spay-neuter.html

It has all the information you should know and all the questions you should ask your vet before handing over your bunny. Keep us updated! :big wink:


----------



## Eli (Apr 23, 2011)

How do you react when she charges at you?

When Eli become aggressive with me (usually a grunt and a quick pawing), I keep my hand where it was and very still. I have noticed that my rabbits behave that way with each other as well. If one is the aggressor, the aggressee stays still until the aggressor naturally calms down. After Eli finishes his quick pawing, I soothe him by talking to him in my "nice voice" and slowly reach over and pet him instead of going away or getting angry. I do not make any sounds when he aggresses like "Ah!" or squeal/scream. Naturally, children are more fearful and vocal when they get nipped or pawed at. This is probably why HRS and many rabbit organizations state that rabbits are not great pets for children and that the parents should be the primary caretaker if one is owned.

You are quite the cool papa for stepping up and taking care of Nibs, Farmer Steve. Pats on the back.


----------



## Farmer Steve (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks a lot Eli. I love that rabbit though. Right now she's a bit of a puzzle for me, but I'm sure we'll get past all this... or at least minimize it.:whistling I'll post our progress.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Apr 24, 2011)

Farmer Steve,

Cage aggression in does is, in my experience, hereditary. It is likely that your rabbit's mother acted similarly when she was ready to be bred. Taking away her food or pinning her to the ground (in my opinion) is not going to change her behavior because it is entirely hormonal. Unlike with a dog or other animal, physical punishment does not work well because rabbits are a prey animal and their first response is to be fearful.

For general hormonal cage aggression (this being any type of cage, food, or other territoriality), spaying will help. Be patient as she recovers, it does take some time for the rabbit's hormones to settle.

In the meantime, when I have minimally aggressive does that nip or "box" my hand, we nip that in the bud right away! I personally prefer to get on their level and scratch them on the head while I pour the food in the dish. This way, they are distracted and their head is kept away from the dish while I'm filling it. I have had a lot of success with this and many of the does end up liking the attention and really enjoy those head rubs at feeding time- so much so that the aggression totally disappears.

Just as a note for the future, this is one reason that obtaining rabbits as adults can be really beneficial. By this time, you can see exactly what their personality will be like, whereas buying a bunny as a baby- you never know. I realize in this case, it wasn't really your idea to begin with so no harm done. I just thought I would mention it incase you ever add to your bunny collection!


----------



## CB Millicent (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a VERY aggressive, VERY territorial female Bun who used to charge us and try to bite us when we fed her in her cage. She got spayed a month ago, and this behavior is almost gone. She will still grunt occasionally, but the biting has stopped. She has also stopped digging as well. She is still very feisty, though!


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 27, 2011)

its your buns way of saying "I control this and you don"t". go into the pen without touching "Their Stuff". wait forthem to give you a "NOD" that its OK to give them food, Its all about respect. apparently we as humans are required to learn BUN language but not the other way around... 

You'll get it, and it will be an amazing moment.


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 27, 2011)

*OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *


> Farmer Steve,
> 
> Cage aggression in does is, in my experience, hereditary. It is likely that your rabbit's mother acted similarly when she was ready to be bred. Taking away her food or pinning her to the ground (in my opinion) is not going to change her behavior because it is entirely hormonal. Unlike with a dog or other animal, physical punishment does not work well because rabbits are a prey animal and their first response is to be fearful.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with this post. I have found petting the territorial rabbits head while slightly holding it down (to keep them from charging) works great when feeding/removing items from the cage. It helps form a positive association with your hand being in the cage and show the rabbit you are not a threat. I also agree physical punishment, like pinning, does not work well with rabbits. 

It's refreshing to see someone so dedicated to work through their rabbit's aggression problems.


----------



## Farmer Steve (Apr 27, 2011)

Nibbles goes in next Tuesday for surgery. :shock: I found an experienced vet nearby that was fairly reasonable. Nibs has been a lot better though. She still charges at me sometimes, but she doesn't do anything as long as I hold my ground. She kinda just looks confused, then just goes ok... what was I doing? I think the crazy aggression was totally hormonal. She may have been in heat or something. Anyway, I just though I'd post something to keep all of you updated.


----------

